# Changing 850xp belt



## Davey003 (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone changed a belt on an 850 and does anyone know if the belts are covered under warranty mine only has 250 miles on it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as far as i know, belts are never covered under warranty. 
Did you smoke it?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

no....the consider it a normal wear item most of the time.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends on how your dealer is they looks easy to change...NOT
I have a extra one I damaged mine back in the summer had some shreads come out the snorkel but still running it to this day that high gear is a belt killer at fast speeds learned that day not to hammer it so hard in the creek


----------



## cbanchin (Jul 15, 2009)

I had to change mine it isn't bad at all. Pull the tire and bolts on the cover and it is all down hill. Half hr job unless u take alot of time. One thing to check is the sheeves(however u spell it). Were the belt rides on the prime. Is light aluminum. Check for wear. U can use emery cloth and steal whool to clean it up if it is marked. I did it running. Not a smart sugestion. Worked for me though. Good luck.


----------

